# Auf der Suche nach dem passenden MMo?



## marion9394 (18. März 2009)

Hallöle Zusammen,

ich bin verzweifelt, sogar sehr verzweifelt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 seit einiger zeit macht mir einfach mein wow keinen spaß mehr, nur noch geflenne, geflame und massenhaft unfreundliche leute... dmg-meter hier, mimimimi dort - nein nein ich mag nicht mehr !! und nun bin ich auf der suche nach meinem nächsten mmo (wobei ich echt glaube leichter den heiligen gral zu finden...) ne im ernst, ich spiele echt supper gern, vermisse grade total die schönen zeiten aus wow, war irgendwie mein ausgleich... dachte mir ich such mir was anderes, aber...

auf meinem verzweifelten weg sind mir nun schon einige spiele begegnet... aber irgendwie ist nie so das wahre dabei..

*WARHAMMER:* oh mein gott das war glaube ich der rekord an gespielter spielzeit, 30 min oder so?? ... ich gebs ja zu ich bin grafikgeil... aber nur ein bisschen - also war das spiel schon mal tabu... (nichtmal nhancer hat mir geholfen...)

*HDRO:* schöne grafik, nette leute, hilfsbereite nette liebe tolle leute, keine addons (ein traum!!) allerdings für mich als starnberger nicht möglich an eine gamecard zu kommen, unsere netten müller-mitarbeiter sind schicht und ergreifend nicht in der lage eine gamecard zu bestellen... deswegen einmal im monat nach münchen gurken?! NEEEE - Click and Buy noch länger ertragen - NEVER... Tja Schade - hat wohl auch nicht sollen sein....

*RUNES OF MAGIC:* oh nein - fällt wohl unter wow-ähnlich (oder doch geklaut? hihihi ) im ersten land das aussah wie der elvynwald sah ich rattenähnliche kobolde mit gelben helmen und kerzen oben drauf... sagt alles oder? -.- irgendwie hat es keinen dollen sound und omg keine namensvorgaben - ich sah wirlich nur irgendwelche scheiß kiddinamen - das geht gar nicht!!

*PIRATES OF THE BURNING SEA:* boa das war auch soooo schnarchig, immer dieses rumgegurke auf diesen laaaaangsamen schiffchen. ne , also da hatte mich mir echt mehr versprochen

*BOUNTY BAY:* gleicher scheiß wie oben beschrieben, nur ein bisschen hässlicher ;D

*FINAL FANTASY XI:* cool gleich mal die testversion geladen, oh mein gott, den halben tag verschwendet, dann wollte der noch 10 stunden patchen!!!! dann diese üble registrierung, also da wird ban echt taub und blöd von -.- ... ich habe kapituliert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nie wieder nein nein!!

dann sah ich es....

*TABULA RASA:* ich hatte HOFFNUNG!!! endlich mal was anderes außer WOW und wow-ähnlichem, Final Fantasy und ff-ähnlichem.... jou gleich bestellt, und festgestellt das die server letzen monat off gegangen sind.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine letze hoffnung war:

*STARGATE ONLINE:* tja mal warten bis es erschienen ist.... wobei nicht gerade hilfreich ist - das die firma von denen pleite gegangen ist... oh man ich dreh ab.

WAS GIBT ES NOCH?? ICH BRAUCHE HILFE - ICH HABE ZU VIEL REALLIFE!!! ICH FANGE SCHON SOCHE UNARTEN AN WIE  - MUFFINSBACKEN !!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. März 2009)

v.. v..  vielleicht bist du auch zu anspruchsvoll?^^

Es gibt kein Rollenspiel was NUR Vorteile hat!^^ Entweder wählst du eins mit dessem "Markel" du leben kannst oder hmmm... schonmal ein Adventure gespielt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (18. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> v.. v..  vielleicht bist du auch zu anspruchsvoll?^^
> 
> Es gibt kein Rollenspiel was NUR Vorteile hat!^^ Entweder wählst du eins mit dessem "Markel" du leben kannst oder hmmm... schonmal ein Adventure gespielt?
> 
> ...



point and click meinst du? klar die lieb ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 allerdings sind die (wie leider das memento mori letzens) in kurzer zeit durch, das war das schöne an wow, 13 E im monat und gut is ;D immer neue spiele für die konsole und pc sind schon ganz schön knackig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (18. März 2009)

Wenn du keine mmorpg magst, wieso spielste nich CS oder sowas?

ui da war jmd schneller^^ weiteres edit folgt gleich...

Edit:
Bei MMORPGs kannst du sowieso nicht die CryEngine2 erwarten.
Warum? Beispiel WoW: hier ist nichts einheitlich, was Spielfiguren angeht. Jede sieht immer etwas anders aus als eine andere.
Heute Prozessoren und GPUs schaffen sowas (noch) nicht.

Wenn du wirklich viel Wert auf grafische Effekte legst, spiel Singleplayer-Games.

Falls dich Teamplay anregt Spiele zu spielen, kommen nicht nur mmorpgs in Frage. Ego-Shooter wie das gute alte CS oder besonders auch die Battlefield-Reihe verlangen Teamplay, um erfolge zu erzielen.

Wenn dich der Inhalt von spielen reizt, sollte man sie nicht nach 1 Tag beiseite legen. Die Story muss sich - wie in einem Buch - erstmal entwickeln. Genauso die Atmosphäre. mmorpgs bieten bis auf wenige Ausnahmen die Krönung von erzählen von Geschichten.
Aber es gibt auch sehr gute Singleplayerspiele wie z.B. Mafia oder eventuell auch Fahrenheit.

..öhm, an der tür hats geklingelt, jetzt bin ich raus... geht gleich weiter^^ *erstmal poste*


----------



## marion9394 (18. März 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Wenn du keine mmorpg magst, wieso spielste nich CS oder sowas?


 
im prinzip mag ichs ja, hab glaub 1,5 jahre wow gepsielt - nur finde das ist nicht mehr das was ich so lieben gelernt hab :/ cs? werd ich da nicht zum amokläufer? ne scherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da ist im onlinemodus nicht viel story oder?


----------



## Klunker (18. März 2009)

da gibs natürlich noch die Asia games und sonst gibt es da noch Shaiya( http://de.shaiya.aeriagames.com/) ist aber auch eher so ein WoW Klon =)


----------



## Scrätcher (18. März 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> point and click meinst du? klar die lieb ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mal davon abgesehen, dass du dir (wenn du nicht Wow spielst) für über 140,- Euro im Jahr spielen kaufen kannst, hast du HDRO gut geschrieben, dass es dort keine Addons gibt. Jetzt sagst du aber "13 E im monat und gut is" also fandest du es doch garnicht so schlecht, dass Wow dich so lange gebunden hat?

Vielleicht solltest du bei Wow bleiben und einfach auf nem RP-PvE-Realm Horde spielen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (18. März 2009)

Auf den RP-Servern auf denen ich war, war nicht grad viel RP =(


----------



## marion9394 (18. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> mal davon abgesehen, dass du dir (wenn du nicht Wow spielst) für über 140,- Euro im Jahr spielen kaufen kannst, hast du HDRO gut geschrieben, dass es dort keine Addons gibt. Jetzt sagst du aber "13 E im monat und gut is" also fandest du es doch garnicht so schlecht, dass Wow dich so lange gebunden hat?
> 
> Vielleicht solltest du bei Wow bleiben und einfach auf nem RP-PvE-Realm Horde spielen!
> 
> ...



hihi binden darf es mich ruhig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
140 &#8364; is im prinzip gar nicht viel, dürften 2 neue spiele für die 360 sein? oder 3 Adventures? ...

hm rp wow server? eigentlich gar nicht so blöd... mir ist halt das wichtigste das die leutz noch respekt und einen freundlichen ton für sich übrig haben - und wenns geht schöne fantasy namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn das in wow im bereich rp noch drinnen ist würd ich das glatt mal testen ;D

(edit: ich war auf pve / kargath - da ist inzwischen echt immens schwer geworden nette menschen zu treffen, früher kam man mal mit jemand ins gespräch und hatte jemand nettes kennengelernt, inzwischen ist das leider gar nicht mehr so... in hdro wird man sogar von netten menschen abgeholt die einem den weg zeigen nach dem man gefragt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## marion9394 (18. März 2009)

bei spielen gefallen mir viele arten, habe shooter gespielt wie bioshock, kaine & lynch (schreibt man das so??) früher noch auf lans, spiele wie witcher und drakensang, shocker wie residentevil und silent hill (aber nie lange - weil schiss^^) und eben diese fantasy spielchen wie wow und co...wobei -  mir gefällt das multiplayer schon gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

appropos grafik: hdro ist wirklich sehr schick gewesen...! obwohl es einen nur veranlasst durch die gegend zu hatschen und dabei von viel zu großen viechern angefressen zu werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das es aber mit zb einem tombraider (wo der alten die wassertropfen vom bein fallen) nicht mithalten kann ist auch klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ) 

deswegen hätte mich das tabula rasa so interessiert! wäre mal was anderes gewesen... jetzt versteh ich allerdings auch was der mensch im ebay mit "restposten" meinte... ähem


----------



## LordofDemons (18. März 2009)

Hmm wie siehtsn mit Eve online aus oder der Asia-Alternative Taikodom (oder der alten Alternative Freelancer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
http://taikodom.com/
http://www.eve-online.de/

und "DIE ALTE" aus Tomb Raider heißt Lara Croft *hust*

ok

also weitere Asia Alternativen sind Flyff http://de.flyff.gpotato.eu/
Rappelz http://de.rappelz.gpotato.eu/
Priston Tale 2 http://de.pristontale2.com/
*
wenn du was findest sag mir bescheid ich such auch ganz verzweifelt was zu zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bittääää *kreisch**

edit: bei GTA 4 würds n koop Modus (schreibt man das so?) geben
edit2: ich hät da noch n Sportspiel Snowbound Online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://sbo.maxga.com/


----------



## marion9394 (18. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Hmm wie siehtsn mit Eve online aus oder der Asia-Alternative Taikodom (oder der alten Alternative Freelancer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hm, eve online sieht auch lustig aus, das aber nur in dem schiffchen oder? 

also ich habe mir gerade von der post mein neues spielzeug abgeholt - lotr :conquest mal gucken obs ne weile freude macht, ansonsten (nicht online) kann ich dir viking ans herz legen (*schnetzla metzla*)

hab gerade das spiel earthrise gefunden... das sieht ja schick aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab mich mal für die beta gemeldet^^


----------



## LordofDemons (18. März 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> hm, eve online sieht auch lustig aus, das aber nur in dem schiffchen oder?
> 
> also ich habe mir gerade von der post mein neues spielzeug abgeholt - lotr :conquest mal gucken obs ne weile freude macht, ansonsten (nicht online) kann ich dir viking ans herz legen (*schnetzla metzla*)
> 
> ...


bei schnetzl metzl denk ich immer iwie an God of War 1&2 hach wie geil

naja du kannst ja auch mal DUngeon SIege probieren (1&2) kann man auch online spielen
hmm Viking sieht geil aus da würd sich ne neue Konsole fast rentieren hrrhrr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

boa die Earthrise betaanmeldung is ja hammerhart jetzt muss ich denen alle meine Spiele aufzählen :> ich denke der Mitarbeiter wird viel Zeit brauchen XD

edit zu Eve Online:
also du spielst praktisch DAS schiffchen und kannst das größte MMO universum überhaupt erkunden, und du ahst echt viele möglichkeiten (händler, Pirat, etc.) ^^
edti2: juhu endlcih jemand gefunden der auch wie wahnsinnig n spiel sucht das wieder richtig fesselnd ist.


----------



## marion9394 (18. März 2009)

> edit zu Eve Online:
> also du spielst praktisch DAS schiffchen und kannst das größte MMO universum überhaupt erkunden, und du ahst echt viele möglichkeiten (händler, Pirat, etc.) ^^
> edti2: juhu endlcih jemand gefunden der auch wie wahnsinnig n spiel sucht das wieder richtig fesselnd ist.



na aber ist doch wirklich so - die schönste verzockte zeit war die wo man freitags nach der arbeit als erstes den rechner anhaut, schier die zeit vergisst, bis man irgendwann die augenringe bemerkt und doch mal ins bett kriecht! am nächsten tag das selbe - wenn hunger kommt - wird der pizzadienst mit ner partypizza beauftragt - nur das man sich dann vor lauter überfressenheit nimmer recht bewegen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn man dann noch n Tollen Raid hatte, mit vielen lustigen (singenden) leuten im Ts - war das halt gaudi pur!

so ganz sinn und zweckfrei das ganze wochenende verdaddeln - und das ohne schlechtes gewissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

joa und jetzt so ohne zockerei... hm irgendwie faad.... da merkt man erst wie beschissen das tv programm is!! (oder wie schlecht man selber kochen kann^^) oder sport - bäh, hab ja schon nach ner wii-action nen muskelkater -.-


----------



## Davatar (18. März 2009)

Also wenns nur ums spielen an sich geht würd ich Dir mal Gothic 1-3 inklusive Addons empfehlen, wobei Gothic 1 recht hart am Anfang ist. Hat ne gute Story find ich, viele Nebenquests und unterhält ne rechte Weile lang.
Ausserdem gäbs da noch Oblivion, das ist auch super von den Quests her und braucht auch so manche Stunden.
Aber sind halt Singleplayerspiele.


----------



## Syane (18. März 2009)

Es ist zwar noch nicht released ..aber evtl ist ja Aion online was für dich :>


----------



## marion9394 (18. März 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Also wenns nur ums spielen an sich geht würd ich Dir mal Gothic 1-3 inklusive Addons empfehlen, wobei Gothic 1 recht hart am Anfang ist. Hat ne gute Story find ich, viele Nebenquests und unterhält ne rechte Weile lang.
> Ausserdem gäbs da noch Oblivion, das ist auch super von den Quests her und braucht auch so manche Stunden.
> Aber sind halt Singleplayerspiele.



na oblivion rockt! hab ich aber leider schon x-mal mit addons durchgespielt - hatte des damals glaub mit der 360 bekommen... (da ist fallout ja so derbe, das selbe spielmuster in grün - nur mit ekelviechern^^)

gothic 3 hatt ich mir fürn rechner geholt, war an sich recht nett, nur das läuft bei mir aufm rechner so unstabil, liegt wohl am vista...  :/ ...mit aufgemotzter grafik (hatte da mal ne anleitung gefunden...) siehts auch echt recht schick aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (18. März 2009)

versuch doch mal nen reroll in wow, auf nem rp realm mit völlig fremden Leuten. Das geflenen und geflame kenne ich nicht, aber das liegt wohl daran, dass bei uns die Horde kleiner als 2000 (aktive) Member ist.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. März 2009)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche waren

DieAldor als Hordenrealm

und 

Forscherliga als Allianzrealm 

mal empfohlen!

Erwarte aber nicht, dass alle RP betreiben oder keine komischen Namen rumrennen oder alle dort nur freundlich sind, aber das Verhalten ist trotzdem überdurchschnittlich!

Davon abgesehen zum Thema Handelschannel: Das sind Marktschreier! Nur wer im Gespräch ist oder zumindestens im Chat steht wird auch angeflüstert.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. März 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> na aber ist doch wirklich so - die schönste verzockte zeit war die wo man freitags nach der arbeit als erstes den rechner anhaut, schier die zeit vergisst, bis man irgendwann die augenringe bemerkt und doch mal ins bett kriecht! am nächsten tag das selbe - wenn hunger kommt - wird der pizzadienst mit ner partypizza beauftragt - nur das man sich dann vor lauter überfressenheit nimmer recht bewegen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wir sind genau auf der selben wellenlänge!

Jo Gothic könnt ich dir auch ans Herz legen aber du suchst ja n MMO
ich hab noch n paar Sachen in der Hinterhand aber die werden erst im laufe dieses bzw. nächsten Jahres released -.-


----------



## Konov (18. März 2009)

Wie ein Vorposter schon geschrieben hat..... zieh dir mal AION rein. Glaube das könnte dir gefallen.
Grafisch absolut Bombe und der Rest... Geschmackssache.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. März 2009)

An deiner Stelle würd ich auch noch mal hier rein gucken
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...60&start=60

da werden massenhaft Spiele aufgezählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (19. März 2009)

würde mir noch eq2 einfallen, und kommende aion

wenns bei wow nur an den leuten gehapert hat, vllt tut es auch ein anderer server


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Da ich hier schon relativ lang nichts mehr reingeschrieben hab bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich/oder jemand anders die spiele hier schon genannt hat

Risen - kommt noch
http://risen.deepsilver.com/blog/pages/de/news/news.php

Prisontale2 - ka
http://de.pristontale2.com/

Mortal online - kommt noch aber nicht auf deutsch
http://www.mortalonline.com/age_verificati...ation=node%2F92


----------



## Deanne (30. März 2009)

Wenn du ein Game finden willst, was wirklich Spaß macht, solltest du es länger als nur eine halbe Stunde anspielen. Du musst bereit sein, Abstriche zu machen. Die wenigsten Spiele besitzen eine atemberaubende Grafik und sind gleichzeitig auf längere Sicht unterhaltsam. Da die populärsten Vertreter dieses Genres für dich schon mal ausfallen, solltest du entweder darüber nachdenken, auf eine andere Gattung zu wechseln, oder du bist bereit, Einbußen in Kauf zu nehmen. Es gibt kaum ein Online Game, das etwas absolut Neues und Revolutionäres bietet. Man wird immer Parallelen zu anderen Spielen entdecken, aber deswegen sollte man nicht gleich hinschmeissen. Wenn einen dämliche Namen oder das Verhalten anderer Spieler nervt, sollte man sich ein Spiel suchen, in dem man nicht auf die Zusammenarbeit mit anderen angewiesen ist.

Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeiten, die Gamecards für HdR Online übers Internet zu beziehen? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass selbst Amazon oder Ebay nichts im Angebot haben.

Zum Thema WoW: Unfreundliche Spieler wirst du überall finden. In JEDEM Spiel. Es gibt im Leben nun mal einen Haufen Idioten und das ändert sich auch online nicht. Hast du schon mal darüber nachgedacht, den Server oder die Fraktion zu wechseln? Ich hab selbst die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich der Ton von Server zu Server deutlich unterscheiden kann. Vor allem auf PvP-Servern herrscht teilweise ein sehr rauer Ton, wobei ich das Untereinander auf RP-Servern immer als sehr angenehm empfand. Das hat sich natürlich etwas geändert, seitdem das RP immer mehr zurück geht. 

Letztendlich musst du selbst wissen, worauf du Wert legst und worauf du vielleicht verzichten könntest. Du wirst aber kein Online-Spiel finden, dass eine tolle Grafik, eine super Spielmechanik und haufenweise nette und kollegiale Spieler hat. Es gibt immer einen Haken. Ich selbst freue mich schon sehr auf Aion, aber das wird wohl noch etwas dauern. Und ich bezweifle, dass die angesprochenen Probleme da nicht auftreten werden.


----------



## Rodney (30. März 2009)

Mir gibt sich der Eindruck, dass HdRO bei dir lediglich an der Gamecard gescheitert ist, kann das sein?
Dabei wäre es kein Problem über Ebay oder Amazon zu beziehen?

Weil das Spiel überbietet in meinen Augen alles, was das MMO-genre zuvor hatte.
Gut, das PvP hinkt aber... gestört hat mich das nicht weiter.


----------



## Urengroll (30. März 2009)

Also ich war auch in der "Lage", in der du dich jetzt befindest. Ich habe nach Spielen ausschau gehalten, die WoW ähnlich sind/waren. Nach 2 Monaten habe ich nichts gefunden, was annähernd so gut war, wie WoW und ich habe nach 2 monatiger Pause wieder mit WoW angefangen, weil man das eben schon kannte und man hat auch sein Bekannten im Spiel, die auch ein Grund waren, WoW zu spielen.............^^


----------



## Falathrim (30. März 2009)

Hab mich auch schon bei HdRO gewundert...an einer Gamecard kann das doch nicht scheitern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Spiel ist immerhin der absolute Oberhammer, Grafisch schön und die Community ist auch klasse

Und WAR ist grafisch auch gut, wenn man einen großen Bildschirm und entsprechende Rechnerleistung hat...Phenom II / Q9450 (ca.) und GTX260/HD4870 mehr oder weniger vorausgesetzt.
Was ich derzeit spiele ist unfassbarerweise (für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Sims2 mit einigen Addons...motiviert einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (30. März 2009)

hallo

Ich glaube Guild wars wurde noch nicht genannt. Es ist kostenlos, hat action, und PvP ist auch was für jederman. ok Guild Wars ist mehr ein Action rollenspiel im Online Modus als das klassische WoW. Da ich keine action Rollenspiele mag habe ich damit wieder aufgehört.

Falls Guild Wars interesant wäre kauf dir nur die classic Version da man die anderen nicht unbedingt benötigt. Dann kannste es auch anspielen ohne zu viel geld zu verschwenden.


----------



## Naho (30. März 2009)

So wie du HdRO lobst, wie wärs antesten und vllt ein Life-Time abo?
Dann hast du da gar keinen Stress mehr mit dem bezahlen


----------



## Odillion (31. März 2009)

Mir geht es zur Zeit ganz genauso wie Dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW war eine lange Zeit meine persöhnliche Nr. 1, aber mit dem Addon ist einfach die Luft raus.

HdRo hat ein super Feeling, super tolle Grafik, tolle Leute... aber mir ist das alles irgendwie zu steif. Auch ist das Kampfsystem meiner Meinung nach zu langweilig.

Warhammer hab ich gestern die 10 Tage Version runtergeladen. Hm, beschissene Grafik. Warhammer an sich gefällt mir gut... aber die Grafik ist wirklich nicht mein Ding. Und schon hatte ich keinen Bock mehr.

Runes of Magic... hier gilt dasselbige wie bei Warhammer + Itemshop. Das geht mal gar nicht... und ja, ich weiß wie der funktioniert und was man da kriegt. Trotzdem.

Und der Rest... mir weitgehend unbekannt aber glaube ich auch nicht nennenswert.

Ich glaube wir suchen ungefähr dasselbe, also melde dich doch bitte, falls du was gefunden hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG ein gelangweilter Ire...


----------



## Salisanra (1. April 2009)

was ist mit Age of Conan. kein anderes onlinerollenspiel hat so eine gute grafik, dagegen sie wow aus als würde es auf ein c64 laufen. kein anderes hat soviele einstellmöglichkeiten bei der charerstellung. selbst mit dx 9 sieht es noch bessere aus wie der rest der konkurenten. jetzt gibt es da ja auch noch dx 10. es hat mal eine anderes kampfsystem, nicht so halb rundenpassierend wie in wow oder hdro oder warhammer online. man kann da zur not auch solo durchquesten von lvl 1 bis 80. es ist ab 18, heisst es rollen auch mal köpfe und so. Den buffed test kann man nun nicht gerade heranziehen. wie lange aben die da getestet 2 std ?


----------



## Mr.Mig (15. Juli 2014)

oh ich sehe ich bin nicht alleine auf der suche nach einem neuen Spiel das bitte nicht in 6 Monaten bei Lv80 ist und damit am Ende , gibt es den wirklich nur noch schnelle Spiele fürs schnelle Geld ?
was ist mit der Geduld und Ausdauer passiert (okay die haben sich schon lange bei den Spielern verabschiedet , grins )?
Falls eine/r einen Tip hat freue ich mich über ernsthafte Vorschläge


----------



## Greendesert (16. Juli 2014)

Du kleiner Totengräber, Threads aus 2009 wieder erwecken 

Aber zu deiner Frage, ja es kommt mir auch so vor als ob alles recht "schnell" durchgekaut ist. Kommt natürlich darauf an was für einen selbst schnell bedeutet.

Ich bin momentan mehr oder weniger von den klassischen MMOs weg und habe mich mal wieder an EvE Online ran gewagt und es ist dann doch was anderes.

Da gibt es zumindest nicht das typische "ich bin nach x Wochen nun maximal Level und weiß nicht mehr weiter". Da ist selbst nach Jahren noch keiner mit allen Skills erlernen fertig


----------



## Deanne (16. Juli 2014)

Greendesert schrieb:


> Du kleiner Totengräber, Threads aus 2009 wieder erwecken



Soll er zum gleichen Thema einen neuen Thread eröffnen? Ich finde es gut, dass er (scheinbar) die Suchfunktion benutzt hat.

@Topic:

Wie schnell man in einem Spiel das Endgame erreicht, hängt vom jeweiligen Spieler und seinem individuellen Tempo ab. Wer viel Freizeit hat, ist sicherlich sehr schnell auf Maximal-Level angelangt. Man sollte nicht verallgemeinern.

Du kannst dir jedes MMO etwas anspruchsvoller und umfangreicher gestalten, wenn du dir Zeit lässt und die Gebiete erkundest, Berufe levelst oder vielleicht sogar Rollenspiel betreibst. Stupides leveln ist in keinem MMO spannend.

Ich persönlich mag Spiele, die neben dem Multiplayer-Aspekt auch eine schöne Story besitzen, die spannend bleibt und motiviert, weiterzuspielen. *FF: ARR* zB. ist sehr liebevoll gemacht und bietet durch die Möglichkeit, mehrere Klassen zu leveln, auch relativ viel Umfang. Allerdings ist der farbenfrohe Look nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## Greendesert (17. Juli 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> Soll er zum gleichen Thema einen neuen Thread eröffnen? Ich finde es gut, dass er (scheinbar) die Suchfunktion benutzt hat.



Naja, schön und gut das er die Suchfunktion benutzt, aber Threads aus 2009 sind wirklich zu alt, da kann auch ein neuer aufgemacht werden.


----------



## Paradoxic (17. Juli 2014)

Teso ist auch noch so ein anderes Beispiel. Man muss da Universum natürlich mögen, aber bis du da mal maximalen Veteranenrang hast, vergeht ne extrem lange Zeit (länger als bei jedem anderen MMO, welches so in den letzten 3-4 Jahren rausgekommen ist). Das ist nicht jedermanns Sache, klar, aber dich würde das vlt. reizen, zumal die Quests wirklich, wirklich gut geschrieben sind (wird nicht umsonst MMO-Hybrid genannt). Du erlebst mit einem Charakter alle drei Fraktionen, die eignen Gebiete der jeweiligen Fraktionen usw., weswegen es eben nicht verwundert, das es so lange dauert. Wer schnell ins Endgame will, naja, der hat mit Teso durchaus was vor sich, aber für so jemanden wie dich, wäre das bestimmt was.

FF14 kann ich auch empfehlen, obwohl mir das Kampfsystem überhaupt nicht gefallen hat, sofern ich keine Caster-Klasse gespielt habe (es ist verhältnissmäßig langsam, mit langen Cooldowns)

Sind beide mit Abo, also wenn dich das stört, ist das ein Problem, aber ansonsten machst du mit beiden Spielen absolut nichts verkehrt.


----------



## CrazyYps (17. Juli 2014)

Auch wenn der Thread schon steinalt ist. Ich kann WildStar empfehlen.


----------



## Mr.Mig (17. Juli 2014)

Oh wou es ist tatsächlich ein Thema ob man was wieder erweckt oder neu macht okay wenn ihr meint. So wegen Tempo von Spielern in einem Spiel soll ich nicht verallgemeinern , und wieder okay .

So nun zu meiner Meihnung wie ich geschrieben habe ich suche ein Spiel in dem  ich länger als 1/2 Jahr spielen kann ohne Endlevel zu erreichen ( es ist normal das jeder sein eigenes Tempo hat und nicht hilfreich es extra zu erwähnen )
Ich gehe von einem Spieler aus der 2-3 Std täglich spielt etwas Geld in das Spiel steckt um schneller voran zu kommen (nicht ich,den ich erspiele mir gerne alles).

Eve ist klar aber nicht so mein Fall, generell Baller und SciFi 

Es kann auch gerne ein Spiel sein wo man grinden und Farmen kann oder muß .


----------

